# Alcossebre camping Ribamar anyone been?



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We are thinking of going to Ribamar campsite in Alcossebre, can anyone inform us as to what the site is like & if the access & pitch sizes are okay, thanks

Cavaqueen


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Not sure if that is the site C&CC used for the winter rally, if it is you may have problems getting on a pitch. I visited a friend on the site and he had an 8 meter van and had great difficulty getting on a pitch.

Andy

Ps if it is the same then after heavy rain the river cuts the site off from the town and you have to go back inland around the back of the site to get to town.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, but I think the one you have mentioned is Playa Tropicana, right on the beach with a café and statues in the front???

Hopefully someone else will message me soon, thanks

Cavaqueen


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

We stayed at Ribomar for a few days 2 winters ago and realy liked the site , its a bit of a distance from Alcossebra down a bumpy track but its a nice cycle ride . We had 2 dogs then and it was easy getting out the gate at the bottom of the site. 
You are right about the river and Tropicana on the other side of town


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

The one mentioned above is Playa Tropicana, we have stayed on both sites several times with a 5'er. Alcossebre is one of our favourite locations in Spain and we have stayed there for periods up to 3 months.

We started off going to Tropicana which is more convenient for the beach and town but the C& CC rally thoughtfully booked all the large pitches that we could access with the 5'er. We do not do rallies.The rally has now gone back to starting after Christmas after a couple of years of booking all the best pitches the whole winter.

Ribamar is one of the best sites we have been to in Spain, pitch sizes are good, all with shared water and grey water disposal. Clean and well maintained the management and staff are exceptionally friendly and helpful. The swimming pool is unheated and can be a bit chilly, colder than the sea sometimes.

Ribamar is about 2 & half miles from the centre, nice walk along the coast and half a mile from the sea but the small beaches nearby are mostly shingle and rocky.


The access is via a dirt road for a mile which can be a bit rough at times( can depend on the weather) but is wide enough most of the way for two vehicles. We cycle along it on our hybrid bikes but have to be alert to bumps etc.

The downside to Ribamar, especially in a motorhome, is its distance from and the access to the town.Last year they ran a limited minibus service to the Consum supermarket and the town.

Tropicana has the beach and easy access, Ribamar is a nicer site in our opinion but can be mre inconvenient, choice would depend on what you want out of a site.


----------

